# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Verkoudheid

## ademhalingskine

Kan iemand mij het effect van een verkoudheid op spirometrietesten zeggen, met in het bijzonder de ESW en een peak flow meting aub?

----------


## fairytale30

Beide metingen worden beinvloed als je verkouden bent.
Op het moment dat je 'flink' verkouden bent, dan heb je al minder lucht inhoud.
Dus dat is ook waarneembaar op beide metingen.

----------

